# Coupon code for 5% off any purchase at tequipment.net



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Mods, if this is not allowed please remove it. I am not associated with them but got this email since I have and still do purchase meters from them.

Enter taxweekend under coupon code at checkout.


----------

